# Trolling Motors



## crappiedude

So I've been giving some thoughts to replacing my TM. There's really nothing wrong with the old TM but I've been giving some thoughts to a TM with a spot lock or anchor feature since I like fishing open water. I find that while fishing on windy days anytime I pay attention to anything other than the TM, I'll drift way off my spot.

In a perfect world I would choose a 12v 55# 50" shaft with cable steer AND an anchor (spot lock) feature.
*In reality I'm not sure that you can have both cable steer and spot lock. *Is this correct?
Normally I would choose a Motor Guide (I like the position of the on/off button on the foot pedal) but I'm truly not a brand specific guy. I'm more looking for function than anything. I'm not into the MG vs MK hype, both of these brands have stood the test of time, both have their followings.
I don't troll and I don't like trolling so I really don't need a TM to follow a trail. It's not a feature I would use.

Am I looking for something that doesn't exist? Do you have to link your electronics to your TM to have the anchor/spot lock feature or is that feature independently built in to the TM?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ranger6

I do not know what features some of the new trolling motors that are just coming into market offer but I do know that the Minn Kota Ultrex is a cable steer motor with spot lock.


----------



## dwmikemx

The MK Ultrex and the new MG are cable steer(foot pedal) with electronic assist. I believe the new Lowrance and Garmin "spot lock" motors that just came out are steer/fly by wire.

I'm pretty sure all of the "spot lock" motors are either 24 volt or 36 volt and I don't believe they are available in 12 volt. 

As far as not needing contour following and just wanting the spot lock feature, then look at the MK Ultrex (without I-Piolt $400 option) .


----------



## fishless

dwmikemx said:


> The MK Ultrex and the new MG are cable steer(foot pedal) with electronic assist. I believe the new Lowrance and Garmin "spot lock" motors that just came out are steer/fly by wire.
> 
> I'm pretty sure all of the "spot lock" motors are either 24 volt or 36 volt and I don't believe they are available in 12 volt.
> 
> As far as not needing contour following and just wanting the spot lock feature, then look at the MK Ultrex (without I-Piolt $400 option) .


My son installed a 12 volt spot lock system...I'll have to ask what make and model


----------



## DHower08

The new motorguides have spotlock and true cable steer


----------



## johnboy111711

I have been using a ultrex for 3 years and it has some very nice features. I have had to have some work done on it, and it has been more maintenance than a traditional motor, but the benefits greatly out weight the downsides. 
crappiedude, If you get one and want some tips on usage that may help saving some headaches, let me know. Also, I know that you want a 12v model, but the 24 is much nicer for fishing in breezy conditions.


----------



## polebender

Minn Kota Terrova has a 55# thrust 12 volt trolling motor with spot lock. But it is not cable steer. It does come with a foot control and remote though.


----------



## fishless

polebender said:


> Minn Kota Terrova has a 55# thrust 12 volt trolling motor with spot lock. But it is not cable steer. It does come with a foot control and remote though.


Thats what we have and love it.Runs forever before getting low battery and has plenty of power to hold boat in spot with strong wind


----------



## Popspastime

Motorguide is out with the newest Xi3 this year, has everything the Xi5 has and is 12 volt. It doesn't have to be networked into your electronics to enjoy all the functions, My Xi5 has been a flawless motor, and the Xi3 claims to be the same.


----------



## crappiedude

Popspastime said:


> *Motorguide is out with the newest Xi3 this year, has everything the Xi5 has and is 12 volt.* It doesn't have to be networked into your electronics to enjoy all the functions, My Xi5 has been a flawless motor, and the Xi3 claims to be the same.


I guess I'm going to have to look up the Xi3, it sounds perfect.
I really like a cable steer vs a power steer TM, it just fits my fishing style better.
Many years ago I had an older MK power steer and the slower steering response was hard for me to get used too.
I like casting for crappie so using a remote with power steer seems to be cumbersome since I'm always casting/reeling and have a rod in my hands at all times. There are times and conditions where not being glued to the front deck would be nice too.
Right now I'm using a 55# MG Tour. It's okay and it works fine but a few years ago I had it at a TM shop to get the cable replaced and was told I have an internal problem (something in one of the electrical components) and it's going to be an expensive repair if/when it goes out. I think it was a circuit board and like all electrical components the part could last forever and not (completely) fail or it could die tomorrow. I know something isn't right in the speed control and it's living on borrowed time.
My boat is an older Tracker Pro-V 17. It's not heavy like a glass boat but it not super light either. I had a 70# 24v TM on it one time and it was just too much TM for that boat. Several times on the mid speeds I thought it was going to throw me out of the boat when I hit the power button. I'm just not as steady as I used to be and that TM was way too strong. If it's too windy for fishing with a 55# TM, I'm probably heading for calmer waters or to the house anyway...I'll come back later after things settle down a little.

Thanks everyone for your input and feel free to add more if you think of anything else.
I'm in the research phase right now, looking at options. I'm not doing anything until later this year anyway.


----------



## chaunc

I settled on the Ultrex 80lb 54”shaft for my hang gliding technique. Have to be careful if you have built in transducer. That cable has a pinch point that can cause the wire to tear when you're in spotlock. Got a replacement wire to put on but I haven’t put it on yet. Put my transducer from my bird 12 on it and I’m good to go. Good strong motor tho.


----------



## johnboy111711

with spot lock on a calmer day, the ultex can spin too much. sometimes it is better to run in manual mode.


----------



## crappiedude

Since I'm not in a rush to do anything just yet (since my TM still works) I think I'm going to wait to see if anyone comes out with a 12V version with spotlock and cable steer.
If my TM were to die tomorrow, I'm not sure what I'd do.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

crappiedude said:


> Since I'm not in a rush to do anything just yet (since my TM still works) I think I'm going to wait to see if anyone comes out with a 12V version with spotlock and cable steer.
> If my TM were to die tomorrow, I'm not sure what I'd do.


I have the Xi3 12v but without spot lock. The remote is very nice but in certain situations I hate it. Like working the shoreline casting. Seems your always having to stop reeling to adjust the remote. I love this trolling motor so I am gonna get the remote foot pedal for it before spring. But it is nice to be able to operate the motor from anywhere on the boat.


----------



## Popspastime

Morrowtucky..
Before you invest in the remote foot control I suggest you try one first. I have one for my Xi5 and don't use it. It's not at all like a cable steer motor operates. I finally gave up on mine, removed the batteries, and stored it before I threw it in the lake...lol. Stay with the remote..


----------



## crappiedude

Popspastime said:


> Stay with the remote..


Isn't the remote somewhat cumbersome while casting? It seems it would be too much of a distraction having it in your hands all the time. I've only used electronic foot control 1 season and I didn't like it at all.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

crappiedude said:


> Isn't the remote somewhat cumbersome while casting? It seems it would be too much of a distraction having it in your hands all the time. I've only used electronic foot control 1 season and I didn't like it at all.


It’s on a lanyard around your neck. So it’s never in the way except when your actually having to turn or speed up/down.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Popspastime said:


> Morrowtucky..
> Before you invest in the remote foot control I suggest you try one first. I have one for my Xi5 and don't use it. It's not at all like a cable steer motor operates. I finally gave up on mine, removed the batteries, and stored it before I threw it in the lake...lol. Stay with the remote..


I heard they take a minute to get used to. Could you explain what problems you were having? You can pm me so we’re not hi jacking this thread. I would like to know as much as possible before I spend $200 on one.


----------



## sherman51

Thanks everyone for your input and feel free to add more if you think of anything else.
I'm in the research phase right now, looking at options. I'm not doing anything until later this year anyway.[/QUOTE]

i'd wait for a black Friday sale, after Christmas sale, or one of the best sales at times is a new years sale. it seeks if sales is sluggish through the holidays they have a great new years sale. but you take a chance if you wait. and check them all for the best price even amazon.

I usually even do a search on line for whatever I'm looking for. found cannon ratcheting rod holders for 74.53 at hodgesmarine.com which was the cheapest I could find at the time.
sherman


----------



## crappiedude

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I heard they take a minute to get used to. Could you explain what problems you were having? You can pm me so we’re not hi jacking this thread. I would like to know as much as possible before I spend $200 on one.


Please answer here...don't worry about a hijack, I wanna know too.
It's all good.


----------



## chaunc

I don’t use my remote much unless I’m going to longline troll open water areas, which I very rarely do. Haven’t pulled it out the rod locker in a couple months now.


----------



## Popspastime

I'm a long time cable steer user as many of you guys are so were all used to the smooth controlled turn of the motor as you gently press the pedal. Easy push = slow smooth turn, harder push and the head turns faster. When you use the remote it just knows one speed..fast. So here I am pushing on the pedal and..bzzzzzzz... left.....bzzzzz back right.....%$*^%^ hit the anchor switch.....bzzzzz fast left. lol. It's really fast and in my panic to correct the route I hit the anchor or route button by mistake. It's also twice as hard a movement in pushing the pedal. I've used the remote around my neck and it works way better and never gets in the way while fishing. Also there's more functions on the handheld (jog) (Route save or recall) etc. After continued use I think you might end up the same way.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Maybe it’s an age thing??? Dad hates my Xi5 pedal also. I love it! Cables are smoother, but in a different way. The MG is very touchy and fast. If you have a lowered deck up front for the pedal to recess would be ideal. The pedal is just a bit too big for my boat. I couldn’t imagine fishing crappie or jigging without it. spot lock on the side is so nice and convenient.


----------



## polebender

I guess I could be considered in that “age thing!” Lol! I always had a cable steer motors until I went with the Terrova about 5 years ago mainly for the spot lock. But I’ve always used a foot pedal. The Terrova foot pedal is pretty streamlined and doesn’t take up a lot of room.

I guess the best way to put it would be to compare going from cable steer to power drive would be like going from standard brakes to power brakes in your car. After throwing yourself up against the windshield a few times you learn how to adjust the pressure on the pedal! Lol!

I use the remote when I’m fishing in open water and most always the foot pedal in shallow water. The “only” thing I didn’t like about the Terrova was that it doesn’t have a rope pull to lift the motor if you find yourself in too shallow of water.

I have the Ultrex now and really like it. It does have the big foot pedal, but I have a recessed area it fits into. After going from just cable steer to power drive motors I don’t think there is any comparison as to which one is best.

It does take a little getting used to at first but it becomes second hand really fast. I think they maneuver much easier than the cable steer and are much quieter while moving. I don’t think I could ever go back to just cable steer now.


----------



## kycreek

I've used a 12v 55# Terrova for the last 2 years & love it for the most part. It did take some getting used to after only running cable steering in any boat I ever had. Now the remote usually stays around my neck on the lanyard or clipped to my bibs and it's second nature. The spotlock is handy & greatest thing ever for river fishing. Set the course or spotlock & fish from anywhere in the boat. Spotlock is also handy when retying /setting down concentrating on something else. Works even better in the wind. The foot pedal isn't any bigger than a cable steer but it is slower to react (that's what took getting used to). Using the remote is easier for me, but I still use both. I wouldn't go back to cable steer only.


----------



## crappiedude

So from what I can see at this point is I have to decide what most important to me.
I think staying with a 12 volt and 55# is a must.
Also having spot lock is a must.
So with that said it looks like there is no cable steer AND spotlock options in a 12v.
However it does look like you guys are converts from cable steer to electric steer and with that said it also looks like you guys prefer using the remote while fishing rather than using the foot pedal. Also it seems like the learning curve to making the switch isn't too bad.


I guess with what you guys are saying here I have either the MK Terrova or the MG Xi3 to choose from since a 12v/cable model isn't an option. 
If that's the case I'd want to choose the one with the better spotlock/anchor feature.
I'm assuming the foot pedals are wireless too?
I do know the earlier version of MK's spotlock left a lot to be desired but they've improved that option with the newer motors.
So at this point is one manufactures spot lock better than the other?


----------



## Popspastime

Honest answer is.. I can't answer about the new model Xi3, I've never seen one. They advertise it's as accurate as the Xi5 which I know is within 2' and that's plenty close for me. GL in your decision.


----------



## polebender

I don’t know what type electronics you have. But if you Hummingbirds you can get the Terrova iPilot link which has some great features that work together. As far as the spotlock I know they upgraded the the Ulterra and Ultrex, not sure on the Terrova? But if you do a lot of open water fishing you’ll really like the power drive motor.
I am not familiar at all with the MG’s. I would suggest you go to each of their websites and read up on both motors. If you wait til next spring to make a purchase I would suggest you go to some sports shows this winter and talk with reps and get a firsthand look at how each brand performs .


----------



## crappiedude

polebender said:


> I don’t know what type electronics you have


I'm running Lowrance Gen 1 HDS units and at this point I have no plans to upgrade them.
As my name suggests I do a lot of crappie fishing. Depending on the time of year and the mood of the fish I could be in open water or fishing along the bank. Even fishing along the bank I could see a lot of advantage to using spot lock but in open water it would be a dream.
Hopefully more people chime in...I still have plenty of time to decide.


----------



## chaunc

John, I’m enjoying my ultrex. If you make any sacrifice to choose a motor, make it from 12 to 24v. You’ll love the extra power in windy or calm conditions. I use my pedal exclusively unless I’m longline trolling which is only a couple times a year. My battery life is great as I don’t go over .3 or .4 very much. I fish long days too. Get a 2 bank or 3 bank charger and you’re good to go. Can find them used for good prices as guys upgrade or remove them when they trade in their boat. My fortress was good but no spotlock. My ultrex is great for my style of fishing. The newer models out now aren’t proven yet.


----------



## Ranger6

Years ago I bass fished a lot and every boat I owned had a cable steer motor so maybe there is some comfort factor there. I bought my first multi species boats and it had an electronic steering. There was a windy day up at the lake and we decided to fish the harbor. I could not stand the electronic steer, it didn’t react quick enough in the windy conditions and I could not master the foot pedal to work down a bank in tight conditions with the wind. So I made the decision if I was going to fish tight quarters, I would need a quick release bracket and two trolling motors. I absolutely love the Terrova in open water.


----------



## polebender

chaunc makes a great point about the difference in 12v and 24v. On windy days using the spot lock the 12v motors are really put to work and they can drain the battery much faster. I don’t know what the difference in price is, but if it’s only a few hundred dollars it would be well worth the money. I have fished some long hours on the lake and have never drained the batteries on a 24v motor.


----------



## crappiedude

chaunc said:


> John, I’m enjoying my ultrex. If you make any sacrifice to choose a motor, make it from 12 to 24v. You’ll love the extra power in windy or calm conditions. I use my pedal exclusively unless I’m longline trolling which is only a couple times a year. My battery life is great as I don’t go over .3 or .4 very much. I fish long days too. Get a 2 bank or 3 bank charger and you’re good to go. Can find them used for good prices as guys upgrade or remove them when they trade in their boat. My fortress was good but no spotlock. My ultrex is great for my style of fishing. The newer models out now aren’t proven yet.


Ken I think you may be right...I guess I'll have to throw that into the mix of serious TM's to look at.
I'm already running 2 batteries for my 12v so I have power for all day fishing. I'm already set up with a 3 bank charger.
On the vote for Ultrex I do like the cable steer foot control, also the hand control for remote steering is a plus too and I won't buy anything without spotlock. My only problem is the power of those 24v TM's. I picture me standing in the bow of my boat with the spotlock trying to correct and it throwing me out of the boat. I do like where you say you're running at .3/.4 most of the time.
What ever I buy I don't want to have to buy new electronics to support it to make it work. I still like my older Low's.

I agree those new models just aren't tested as of yet, I have no interest in them.


----------



## polebender

crappiedude said:


> What ever I buy I don't want to have to buy new electronics to support it to make it work. I still like my older Low's.


When I mentioned the Hummingbirds and iPilot link with the Minn Kota motors it was just an added option if you had them. You don’t have to have them to make them work. You can just get the iPilot without the link. They are cheaper in price too. So no need to change your electronics.


----------



## crappiedude

polebender said:


> You can just get the iPilot without the link. They are cheaper in price too. So no need to change your electronics.


So I've been looking at some YouTubes on the ultrex with iPilot. Before watching them I didn't understand the difference between iPilot & iPilot Link. For the little bit extra I think having iPilot just makes sense.
On 1 video it mention it did mention the speed would ramp up while using spotlock which was a concern I had. I also saw on 1 video where a guy was using Lowrance electronics and had his transducer mounted below the motor head and didn't have any problems.
Definitely something to consider.


----------



## Popspastime

When spring comes you can test ride my Xi5 if your now considering 24 volt. I've run both manufactures and unless you try them both your shorting your choices by far. If I could have a cable steer with the remote hand-held and do all the functions and be as accurate as the unit I'm running I'd get into it tomorrow. I fish a lot, a real lot, 3 sometimes 4 states for Crappie and all the other fish the rest of the year. I can fish any style, cast, pull, push, or troll, and this unit works perfectly with many functions that can't be used thru the foot control, you either need the hand held remote or linked to your electronics. Both manufactures come with the built in transducer to eliminate a shaudy down the road transducer installation with wires hanging everywhere. Fishing the inland lakes with the 24 volt motor on the banks can get me 2 - 3 days without a charge. Fishing the big lake trolling I'll run the motor at at least 50% and get all day 8 hrs plus of constant on with battery still left. If it's bumpy and windy at 90 -100% it might make 5 hours at best. Your about to make a large investment and best to know any good or bad in any of them. Good luck.


----------



## polebender

crappiedude said:


> So I've been looking at some YouTubes on the ultrex with iPilot. Before watching them I didn't understand the difference between iPilot & iPilot Link. For the little bit extra I think having iPilot just makes sense.
> On 1 video it mention it did mention the speed would ramp up while using spotlock which was a concern I had. I also saw on 1 video where a guy was using Lowrance electronics and had his transducer mounted below the motor head and didn't have any problems.
> Definitely something to consider.


When your in spot lock and the motor gets off course a little in strong winds, it will accelerate to get back on lock. But it either moves straight or diagonally, not at 90 degree turns so there is really no concern that you would get thrown from the boat especially if you’re sitting while fishing. Plus it only moves 5-6’ at most so it’s not a jerking motion.


----------



## Brahmabull71

polebender said:


> When your in spot lock and the motor gets off course a little in strong winds, it will accelerate to get back on lock. But it either moves straight or diagonally, not at 90 degree turns so there is really no concern that you would get thrown from the boat especially if you’re sitting while fishing. Plus it only moves 5-6’ at most so it’s not a jerking motion.


Also, the Motorguide’s have a ‘ramp up’ feature when spot locking. They don’t do to 100% power at first, but rather gradually increase speed. Nice design.


----------



## crappiedude

Popspastime said:


> When spring comes you can test ride my Xi5 if your now considering 24 volt. I've run both manufactures and unless you try them both your shorting your choices by far. If I could have a cable steer with the remote hand-held and do all the functions and be as accurate as the unit I'm running I'd get into it tomorrow. I fish a lot, a real lot, 3 sometimes 4 states for Crappie and all the other fish the rest of the year. I can fish any style, cast, pull, push, or troll, and this unit works perfectly with many functions that can't be used thru the foot control, you either need the hand held remote or linked to your electronics. Both manufactures come with the built in transducer to eliminate a shaudy down the road transducer installation with wires hanging everywhere. Fishing the inland lakes with the 24 volt motor on the banks can get me 2 - 3 days without a charge. Fishing the big lake trolling I'll run the motor at at least 50% and get all day 8 hrs plus of constant on with battery still left. If it's bumpy and windy at 90 -100% it might make 5 hours at best. Your about to make a large investment and best to know any good or bad in any of them. Good luck.


Nothing is off the table at this time. I'm considering all options.


----------



## EnonEye

crappiedude said:


> Nothing is off the table at this time. I'm considering all options.


I run 2 batteries cabled parallel for my 12 volt TM. I get all day running time with a 12-volt motor but 24 volt recovery time, spot lock and all. I open water troll walleye, salmon, and crappie and jig craps with it. Better than toasted bread. I mean a 55lbs motor is 55 lbs regardless of how many batteries you have linked to it... correct? Lots of options, hope you can get to a Cabela's or BassPro shop tp take a closer look before clinkin down your money but I found out not to put too much into what the salesman tells you. Mine sold me a mounting bracket for my FF that I couldn't use.


----------



## crappiedude

EnonEye said:


> I run 2 batteries cabled parallel for my 12 volt TM.


That's what I'm currently doing with my 12v 55#TM, I have no problem fishing all day. I have an older 55# MG Tour Edition. If the wind is so strong that 55#'s is not enough to handle the boat well I'm probably not going to go fishing that day anyway.
What TM are you currently using? (make, model, approximate age)
How accurate is your spot lock?
Adding spotlock is the sole reason I'm starting a TM search.

While I do think some of the employees of MOST outdoor stores try to do the best they can to give you good sound advice on some of their products, I always wonder how much practical experience they have in using some of these products. With that said it's the same here.

I like coming here because I do know that some of these guys fish a lot and their personal opinions mean a lot more to me since these guys are on the water way more that the average joe. They are using the equipment they are talking about.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

crappiedude said:


> That's what I'm currently doing with my 12v 55#TM, I have no problem fishing all day. I have an older 55# MG Tour Edition. If the wind is so strong that 55#'s is not enough to handle the boat well I'm probably not going to go fishing that day anyway.
> What TM are you currently using? (make, model, approximate age)
> How accurate is your spot lock?
> Adding spotlock is the sole reason I'm starting a TM search.
> 
> While I do think some of the employees of MOST outdoor stores try to do the best they can to give you good sound advice on some of their products, I always wonder how much practical experience they have in using some of these products. With that said it's the same here.
> 
> I like coming here because I do know that some of these guys fish a lot and their personal opinions mean a lot more to me since these guys are on the water way more that the average joe. They are using the equipment they are talking about.


Don’t rely on any advice from employees at Cabela’s for goodness sake! I’m pretty sure all the ones I’ve talked to drive a Prius.


----------



## chaunc

Fellas, after all this talk, I completely forgot to plug my batteries up after using them four days. The last day was in those high winds. Then the cold set in and I didn’t go out for three days. Got up sunday morning and headed to the lake. Straight to the open water spot that produced for me the last day out. Fifteen minutes in, my batteries just died on me. Fine time to remember that I forgot to charge them. Since I couldn’t fish my normal way, I headed for a spot near shore where I dropped my anchor and started throwing a slide bobber and jig to a brushpiles in 14 ft. Caught a fine limit of crappies there. I’d thought about going home rather than fishing without my tm. Glad I didn’t. Here’s my catch. Won’t forget to charge my batteries again tho.


----------



## EnonEye

Crappiedude my TM is a MK powerdrive with all the bells & whistles, couldn't resist that DS build-in that gives me depth in front (where I sit) and my console FF which gives me DI from the rear puck which allows me to see both from my front fishing position. It's a 60" shaft, 65 lbs with auto-pilot, I-pilot, universal sonar as mentioned earlier, prob 5 y.o. , works well with my 18' tin boat mostly. There are times I wouldn't mind another 20 lbs of thrust or so. Not even sure they make them in 12 volt anymore so all this is wasting your time lol. As for Chaunc, well far as I'm concerned he's a pro and in another category (I mean that in a good way) so whatever he says go with it is my advice. Course he does frequent those "easy" pickin lakes up north like pymy and skeeter ha, ha. Enjoy.


----------



## crappiedude

EnonEye said:


> prob 5 y.o.


Only reason I ask about the age of the unit is because a lot has changed over the last few years.
Thanks for your input


----------



## crappiedude

Well it's been a few months since I last posted and I finally made a choice of TM's.
I'm glad I started this and the spot-lock thread, I've learned a lot and I've realized just how much TM technology has changed over the years. I've gone 180 degrees from what I was looking for to what I'm actually going to get. The actual cost of the TM's had no bearing on my decision at all, I strictly looked at features and function. I'm anticipating whatever I buy is going to last a long, long time so I want to get it right.

Initially I wanted a 12v 55# cable steer with spot lock and 42-45 in shaft. I was favoring MG and no transducer.

What I'm going to buy is the MK Terrova 24v 80# US2, foot pedal (elect. steer) i-pilot & 60" shaft. It seems like most things in life no matter what you look at there are pluses and minuses so you have to make a choice between what features you want.

In my searches I could not find one person who thought I should stay with a 12v. I do fish a few electric motor only lakes and it would be nice to have a little extra power on these lakes. So the 24v makes sense.

The screen on the remote of the MK is a huge plus and helpped swing me that way. I never had one MK user say he wished he had a MG but I had a half a dozen MG users say they wish they would have went with MK just because of the lack of the screen on the MG remote.

I'm somewhat concern about the lack of a cable steer. I heavily looked at the Ultrex. I never had an Ultrex user say he didn't love this TM. If I had a recessed trey to put the foot pedal in I would have went that way. My right knee is getting bad and I get bad leg cramps when I run the TM all day, maybe it's time to abandon that big foot control.
I do like the slimmer design of the electric steer foot control. I really liked that the MG foot control that was wireless, I wish MK's foot pedal was wireless but it's not a game changer. I do like the layout of the MK foot pedal. Quite a few people who switched from cable steer TM's to electric steer mentioned they would never go back to cable.

I also like that the power to the TM disconnected on the MK when the motor was stowed. The power stays on with the MG.

On the 80# Terrova the shaft size choices goes 45" or 60", they advertise a 54" shaft is available but that's only for a 12v. The 45" shaft only has 32" of shaft below the mount and that's just not enough for my boat. I need at least 35".

I always like to do a follow up. I know other's are following this thread trying to make up their minds as which way to go when they make a purchase.
Like I said earlier there are a lot of choices, a lot of features and it looks like even more options are coming with new players entering the TM market. I'm sure there will be even more features to consider.
I want to thank all the folks who contributed to this and the spot-lock thread, your comments and advice and opinions were all taken seriously and I followed up and considered all of them in my decision making.


----------



## Salmonid

Ive had the MK Power Drives and Terrovas and now have the newest MK 112 Terrova with Link  to my fishfinders and also Blue Tooth technology so if the remote batteries go out I can use the MK app on my phone as a makeshift remote, ( has most of the features but not all) I do a ton of Ohio/Tennessee and Mississippi River fishing so the 112 is an absolute need for my 19 ft deep V, now with that said if your fishing moving waters the new Blue Tooth Terrovas has an awesome Anchor Lock feature that is accurate within 3 ft and worth every penny. on a lake that the wind is swirling it will drive you crazy. I am also big into trolling and dragging baits for catfish so the Legacy Auto Piliot and Cruise control features are awesome, the link feature with my Helix 9 Mega is cool, as the TM can take me directly to a weighpoint. Love that.... Lastly I often use my Bow Mounted Gen 3 Helix with my Universal Sonar and my unit from last year has sonar only but the new ones offer Mega Downimaging which I would love to use for castnetting shad and tracking crappies in trees right below me on the deck.
Youll be happy with your choice!! Just go out and learn what the options do.

Salmonid


----------



## Brahmabull71

Great choice! You’ll love it. Thanks for the follow up.


----------



## polebender

Congrats! I agree on great choice! Believe me, it will take no time at all to get used to the power drive. And you’ll be glad you did!


----------



## EnonEye

thanx for the info CrapDude, great choice, enjoy, fishing's really going to be fun this year for you with that, you'll be drinking double the coffee just to hit the spot lock once more while ya whiiiz


----------



## crappiedude

Salmonid said:


> and also Blue Tooth technology so if the remote batteries go out I can use the MK app on my phone as a makeshift remote


I forgot to mention this...another plus.

I plan on doing one more follow up later in the spring or early summer after I've had it for a few months on the water.


----------



## Popspastime

Good to see you finally made up your mind, your going to have fun with it and wonder how you ever fished without it. A few corrections.. The Xi power only comes on when deployed and shuts down when you stow it... Good Luck.


----------



## crappiedude

Popspastime said:


> Good to see you finally made up your mind, your going to have fun with it and wonder how you ever fished without it. A few corrections.. The Xi power only comes on when deployed and shuts down when you stow it... Good Luck.


That's good to hear, it may have been on an earlier model.
I read a few posts somewhere (BBC, Crappie site or just product reviews) that said the power stayed on even when stowed and several people claim it messed up their (GPS) module (or something like that) when they had their boats in storage since they forgot to turn the power off.
I dunno...
I still haven't bought my unit it yet. I'm in the middle of a few "honey-do's" and when they're done. That's next.


----------



## fishmeister

Thanks Crappiedude. I’ve been following this thread and am looking to upgrade. You have been a great help.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

dwmikemx said:


> The MK Ultrex and the new MG are cable steer(foot pedal) with electronic assist. I believe the new Lowrance and Garmin "spot lock" motors that just came out are steer/fly by wire.
> 
> I'm pretty sure all of the "spot lock" motors are either 24 volt or 36 volt and I don't believe they are available in 12 volt.
> 
> As far as not needing contour following and just wanting the spot lock feature, then look at the MK Ultrex (without I-Piolt $400 option) .


i believe the motorguide xi3 is 12v with spot lock


----------



## crappiedude

fishmeister said:


> Thanks Crappiedude. I’ve been following this thread and am looking to upgrade. You have been a great help.


Thank You but the real thanks should go to all these guys who contributed to this and the "spot-lock" thread. There is such a vast pool of knowledge and experience on here that simply can be accessed by asking a few questions.
The real outcome should be that both MK & MG both make a great product and each have some options that the other doesn't offer. Personally I don't think you could go wrong with either brand, it's just a matter of finding what all features are available then picking a model that offers all or most of what you want. If it were possible I would order a hybrid TM made up from features from both of the companies.


----------



## Brahmabull71

crappiedude said:


> That's good to hear, it may have been on an earlier model.
> I read a few posts somewhere (BBC, Crappie site or just product reviews) that said the power stayed on even when stowed and several people claim it messed up their (GPS) module (or something like that) when they had their boats in storage since they forgot to turn the power off.
> I dunno...
> I still haven't bought my unit it yet. I'm in the middle of a few "honey-do's" and when they're done. That's next.


That is accurate. The Xi5 does pull accessory power to the GPS unit and cause them to burn out. The indicator light is off when stowed but CAN leech power to the GPS module, thus looking for power and potentially burn the thing up. ALWAYS unplug your TM from power and you will have less issues. This is another reason I’m not a fan of hard wiring trolling motors. Some do it without issue, but I’ve known several that have had issues. Dennis at Boat Things (authorized dealer) and I have discussed this being an issue for the MG.


----------



## crappiedude

cduck quote from the marketplace..."crappiedude I was going to by the same terrova for my sea nymph , but was not sure of what shaft length to get , if I may ask what length did you go with for the tracker ?"

cduck, I opted for the 12v 55# w/54" shaft.
Here's why.
Initially I was going to go with a 45" shaft but according to MK there is only 32" of shaft below the mount on the Terrova and I need 34" below the mount like that MG tour had.
Also I was fully planning on going to an 80/24v w/60" shaft. MK's website has a chart and according to their weight chart I needed a 55# thrust TM. However I contacted MK and asked if there were any negative problem with overpowering a boat with to big of a TM.

Here is MK's reply:
"We do recommend the weight divided by 100 and then times 2 formula for your thrust. This will keep from getting too much thrust on the boat causing the motor to over power.
You will have to determine where you will be using it the most, such as choppy lake or river with strong current. 
If you get a motor with more thrust than needed, you will not be happy with the spot lock feature because it will be trying to over correct itself causing boat motion.
The variable speed motor goes from 1 - 100 revolutions and also has the maximizer which helps with your battery life.
I hope this helps with your decision and thank you for your interest in Minnkota Motors"

Since spotlock is my main reason for an upgrade, I opted to go with the 12v.
One thing about the Terrova's is if a 45" shaft doesn't work the 54"only comes in 12v. If you want a 60" shaft you will have to go to 24v. I really wasn't crazy about having a 60" shaft.

After using the TM just one time I will say I love it.
Also cduck if you haven't already you should read this thread it's very informative. Lots of guys added some really useful info on here. The info screen on the remote of the Terrova is very nice and is one reason I was swayed away from MG since I have no plans to link it to my electronics.


----------



## crappiedude

One more thing
The only thing that had any bearing on my decision was what would work out best for me.
Money and cost played absolutely no part in my decision.


----------



## CDUCK

thanks crappiedude I was leaning toward the 54" to begin with. and the 12 volt system , I just don't have room for three batteries in the boat , to run 24 volt for TM, and 12 volt for depth finder and lights , cost wasn't a problem either, the boat is a 16ft sea nymph with a aluminum floor , its a light boat. the 50lb transom mt I have works good, just want the spot lock feature


----------



## Lil' Rob

This has been a bunch of good information, as I am considering a spot lock motor as well. Thanks all.


----------



## crappiedude

CDUCK said:


> thanks crappiedude I was leaning toward the 54" to begin with. and the 12 volt system , I just don't have room for three batteries in the boat , to run 24 volt for TM, and 12 volt for depth finder and lights , cost wasn't a problem either, the boat is a 16ft sea nymph with a aluminum floor , its a light boat. the 50lb transom mt I have works good, just want the spot lock feature


You will have plenty of power for your set up with the 12v.
My boats a little bigger, little heavier and I fished today with a friend and it was windy all day. I had heard we could have gusts up to 30 mph with 15 mph winds and I will say that spot-lock was just awesome. It probably held us in a realistic 3'-8' area and considering just how hard the wind blew and how much it was swirling, I was impressed. The other day under more normal conditions it held much closer.
Now if I can just figure out the remote and that electric steering, I'll be all set. It will just take some practice and I'm sure it will all become second nature in no time.


----------



## Ranger6

Very reluctantly I purchased an Ulterra that I will try to get installed tonight. My current terrova had a couple issues holding my set speed last weekend. I have spoken with Dennis, at boat things, and he feels like the control board may be starting to go out. I cannot complain about the life I have gotten out of the terrova. It is the first issue I have ever had with it and I would guess that it has close to 2000 hours on it. Since I do have some reservations about the Ulterra reliability, mostly with the auto stowing of it, I will most likely hang onto my terrova once Dennis gets it repaired. If after a year, my fears about the Ulterra are disproved I will sell the terrova but for the time being I'll hang onto the terrova as a backup.


----------



## crappiedude

Ranger6 said:


> Since I do have some reservations about the Ulterra reliability


I too had that concern and it's why I chose the Terrova. From most of my research I did it seems to me that they are a very dependable, reliable and well made TM. What interested me was the auto deploy which could come in handy while launching since I fish solo a lot. Probably a fluke but in the last few months I saw just enough problems arise on various sites with the auto deploy/stow feature that I knew I would never really trust it for the one feature the interested me most.
In all fairness it's probably great and works flawlessly but in my mind while launching I'd just keep thinking, what if...


----------



## Impact2020

I am on the fence between the Terrova and the Xi5. I have heard some complaints that the lift assist on the Terrova will disengage the steering control in waves 1’ or more. Has anyone here had any issues similar?


----------



## Lil' Rob

A quick question on a bow-mount trollingshaft length...I think it's a simple answer. How far down should the motor be? Is it a matter of getting a minimum/certain distance below the lowest part of the front of the boat? Kind of like it needs to be at the stern? Thanks.


----------



## Ranger6

That’s a trick question. How bad does your bow lift in rough water? You might get a better idea on shaft length if you post what boat you are using. Someone with a similar rig could tell you what they are using and if it is coming out of the water when it’s rough.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Ranger6 said:


> That’s a trick question. How bad does your bow lift in rough water? You might get a better idea on shaft length if you post what boat you are using. Someone with a similar rig could tell you what they are using and if it is coming out of the water when it’s rough.


Good point. Here's a picture. It's 16' and I think 8" with just a 9.9 on the back, which is usually accompanied by a 12v 54lb transom mount motor (which moves this boat by itself plenty good). I won't be out in anything rough. The primary purpose of adding a bow mount is to have one with spot lock. So, I am pretty sure a bow mount of the same size will work for me, but I just need to figure out the shaft length. Right now, the normal water line is about 24" below the point where the base would be installed, with maybe a foot of hull below the water line up front.


----------



## Ranger6

Rob, I’ll let crappiedude chime in on his recommendation for your boat. He did a ton of research when he was getting ready to make his purchase. In looking at the pictures of your boat, if it is similar to ones I’ve owned in the past, your biggest problem may be your mounting area on the bow if you are looking at something along the lines of the Terrova. It takes a fairly large flat surface to mount the trolling motor on.


----------



## Lil' Rob

I've followed this thread a bit and have got a lot of good info from it. I added a small platform to the front when I bought the boat, as seen in this picture, as a place for cleats and a navigation light. I'll just add another piece up there or make that one bigger. Right now I am leaning towards the "MotorGuide® Xi3 55 Bow-Mount Trolling Motor with Pinpoint® GPS". It comes with either a 48" or 54" shaft. 

From a bit more research and some measuring, looks like I could get away with the shorter one? The normal water line is about 24" below the point where the base would be installed, with maybe a foot of hull below the water line up front. One of the references I found say to add 18" to my 24". Another reference says a shaft length of 48"-52" is recommended. I suppose I could still go with a 54" shaft as long as I don't get into really shallow water.


----------



## tudkey

Looking to purchase a new TM. Want the auto deploy of the Ulterra but think I’m leaning towards the Terrova. Thanks for the advice and opinions in here.


----------



## crappiedude

Lil' Rob said:


> A quick question on a bow-mount trollingshaft length...I think it's a simple answer. How far down should the motor be? Is it a matter of getting a minimum/certain distance below the lowest part of the front of the boat? Kind of like it needs to be at the stern? Thanks.


Here's a little something that comes from the MK website about TM shaft size
https://www.minnkotamotors.com/support/faqs/how-do-i-select-shaft-length

Now here's a pic of my boat








and for me I chose the 12V 55# Terrova with the 54" shaft.

I also struggled with what shaft length I needed. One thing you have to look at beside just the shaft length (and I wish manufactures would go by this) is "how much TM shaft do you have below the actual mount?" This is what is really needed to figure out what shaft is requited.

On the Terrova with a 45" shaft you only had 32" of shaft extending below the bottom of the mount. I needed at least 34" below the mount just to keep my TM a minimum of 12" below the surface. Since the 45" shaft wasn't going to work and I went with the 54" shaft I keep my TM motor even a little deeper at 14/15" below the water line.
I don't know about the MG but the MK is easy to adjust just how deep the motor sits in the water.

Lil Rob...I'm not trying to persuade you one way or the other on brand of TM but will say that unless you are planning to connect your TM to your depth finder I would take a little time to really look at both of these set-ups. One thing that really swayed me toward the MK is the remote itself. I didn't and I have no intention to link the TM to my electronics. On the MK the remote has a screen, you can look down at it and instantly see you settings. On the MG there is no screen so unless you are linked to your electronics, I have no idea how you know where you settings are.

Good luck in your decision and I'm sure either brand will work just fine for you.


----------



## crappiedude

tudkey said:


> Looking to purchase a new TM. Want the auto deploy of the Ulterra but think I’m leaning towards the Terrova. *Thanks for the advice and opinions in here*.


I say to buy what ever TM you really want.
Mind you really check them out as everything isn't available in every combination
eg: An Ulterra is only 24v
eg: A Terrova 12v is available in 45" or 54" shaft
eg: A Terrova 24v is available in 45" or 60" shaft

Some people think the Terrova is a pain in the butt to stow and deploy because it doesn't have the rope pull like the cable steer TM's. Myself personally I don't agree, it doesn't bother me at all.

Whatever TM you buy will (hopefully) last for years. The little extra money in cost you save isn't worth years of regrets for having settled for the wrong TM.


----------



## tudkey

Ya I loved the idea of auto deploy for the older folk in my boat. But reading on the issues with them swayed me away. Crappiedude, you say the new terrova is easy to pull back up?


----------



## crappiedude

tudkey said:


> Ya I loved the idea of auto deploy for the older folk in my boat. But *reading on the issues with them swayed me away*. Crappiedude, you say the new terrova is easy to pull back up?


*I also was leaning towards the Ulterra*.
I liked the idea of just launching the boat and using the remote to deploy the TM and bring it back to the dock so I didn't have a need to use a rope for launching when fishing solo. I was really leaning this way but like you I started to read some threads where people were having some issues, not many but enough to know I wouldn't launch like this. In real life I'm sure these are very reliable units with 0 problems but since this is the only reason I wanted the Ulterra, I opted not to buy it.

About The Terrova
I find that it's actually easier to stow and deploy than I thought it would be. Maybe it's because I have more shaft sticking out of the water makes it easier to grab the shaft when I bring it back in. If I had my TM mounted with the TM lowered to it's max depth I could see where you may have a tendency to pull the wires to stow the TM. I guess it's that lift assist they added but this TM takes very little effort to use. In some ways I think it takes less effort than my old motor guide cable steer. It's a different type of motion to move.
Oh and I'm one of the older folks I guess...I'm 68 and my fishing partner is 68 and we both have heart issues, it's easy for us to use. My fishing partner is now considering one for his boat.

Honestly I have 0 regrets with this TM.


----------



## tudkey

Ya I’m 33, my dad and uncles would appreciate the Ulterra’s capabilities when working correctly. My old power drive gives them a hassle. Tried adding handles but it’s time for spot lock and my TM to pair with the helix I bought last year.


----------



## crappiedude

I'm not sure where you are from but I'm in SW Ohio if you'd like to check it out once all this crazy cooties stuff settles down just let me know.


----------



## Lil' Rob

I am not worried about connecting my fish finder to the trolling motor. But, I do see your point about the difference in the remote. I had noticed that, but didn't really think about it too much. MK has a similar model (Power Drive) to the MG Xi3 that I mentioned above, at about the same price. With that said, I've also been eyeing the MK Terrova and MG Xi5, both a similar step up in price, but those include a foot pedal with the remote. Decisions...decisions.


----------



## Popspastime

Take a 2x4 and lay it across your rails. Measure down to the keel from there using a level if possible. That will give you some idea of length you need.. Xi5.. quiet, accurate, and dependable.


----------



## Lil' Rob

When a manufacturer says the shaft is 45"...is that 45" the total possible from the mounting plate down to the motor? Or, is some of that length for what's above the mounting plate?


----------



## Popspastime

Lil' Rob said:


> When a manufacturer says the shaft is 45"...is that 45" the total possible from the mounting plate down to the motor? Or, is some of that length for what's above the mounting plate?


From under the head to top of the motor.


----------



## crappiedude

Lil' Rob said:


> When a manufacturer says the shaft is 45"...is that 45" the total possible from the mounting plate down to the motor? Or, is some of that length for what's above the mounting plate?


Like Pops said it's from under the head to the top of the motor, it's the total shaft length.
On the MK with a 45" shaft there is 32" of shaft from the bottom of the TM mount to the top of the motor. This the dimension MK gave me when I asked them about it. So if you wanted your motor to be 12" minimum below the water surface your mounting surface can be no higher than 20" above the water.
I have no idea what the MG is.
I wish the manufactures would rate the shaft length from below the mount.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Popspastime, crappiedude..........With that info, and with what I have...looks like I'll be better off with a 54" shaft...for either manufacturer.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Impact2020

Lil' Rob said:


> When a manufacturer says the shaft is 45"...is that 45" the total possible from the mounting plate down to the motor? Or, is some of that length for what's above the mounting plate?


I did a lot of research on that very question. I talked to Minn Kota about it, at the time I was looking at a 60” terrova and POWERDRIVE. The info I got back was the 60” terrova has 48” of shaft length when fully extended from the bottom of the base to the top of the motor housing. The power drive has 53”. Basically the difference is the lift assist which takes up the difference on the top side of the base. I was looking at the 24v systems for those units.

I ended up purchasing the 80# 72” terrova. I have a 1875 Lund impact and with no significant weight on my boat the bow sits almost 36” above the waterline. I fish mainly on Lake Erie Trolling for walleye and that would only have the motor at the minimum recommended depth that Minn Kota suggests which is 12” below the waterline. I plan on mainly using it for the Ipilot. I have yet to get it in the water as I just bought it but I did check the shaft length and like Minn Kota said 12” is used up on the top side above the bottom of the base. Glad I went with the 72” model as it should give me 24” of depth in the water if I need it on the rougher days.

That being said the 60” terrova would work fine on inland lakes for my boat because it would meet the minimum requirements Minn Kota recommends. It all depends on what you are trying to do with it..


----------



## privateer

Impact2020 said:


> I did a lot of research on that very question. I talked to Minn Kota about it, at the time I was looking at a 60” terrova and POWERDRIVE. The info I got back was the 60” terrova has 48” of shaft length when fully extended from the bottom of the base to the top of the motor housing. The power drive has 53”. Basically the difference is the lift assist which takes up the difference on the top side of the base. I was looking at the 24v systems for those units.
> 
> I ended up purchasing the 80# 72” terrova. I have a 1875 Lund impact and with no significant weight on my boat the bow sits almost 36” above the waterline. I fish mainly on Lake Erie Trolling for walleye and that would only have the motor at the minimum recommended depth that Minn Kota suggests which is 12” below the waterline. I plan on mainly using it for the Ipilot. I have yet to get it in the water as I just bought it but I did check the shaft length and like Minn Kota said 12” is used up on the top side above the bottom of the base. Glad I went with the 72” model as it should give me 24” of depth in the water if I need it on the rougher days.
> 
> That being said the 60” terrova would work fine on inland lakes for my boat because it would meet the minimum requirements Minn Kota recommends. It all depends on what you are trying to do with it..



good input regarding shaft length.

i have a 18' Alumacraft Trophy that sits as high too so 72" sounds right.

i was running my 24v in river current this past weekend and the trolling motor did not have the strength to even cut across the river directly and could not even hold its own going upstream. i am going to move to 36v and upgrade trolling motor too. river current was running something around 4mph. 2-generators and they were sluicing water over the top too... Norris TN

I am leaning toward the Ulterra as i like the power trim option when running on the rivers in TN with this boat. the auto deploy will be nice feature too. wish it had a wired foot control too but i have been told that the newer wireless versions work pretty well too. coming from my old late-90's model, even with a delay will be better than what i am accustomed to...

I had heard that the auto deploy would occasionally fail to operate. been told happens in cold weather and if you keep your shaft clean, you should be ok. good life advice - eah...


----------



## privateer

privateer said:


> good input regarding shaft length.
> 
> i have a 18' Alumacraft Trophy that sits as high too so 72" sounds right.
> 
> i was running my 24v in river current this past weekend and the trolling motor did not have the strength to even cut across the river directly and could not even hold its own going upstream. i am going to move to 36v and upgrade trolling motor too. river current was running something around 4mph. 2-generators and they were sluicing water over the top too... Norris TN
> 
> I am leaning toward the Ulterra as i like the power trim option when running on the rivers in TN with this boat. the auto deploy will be nice feature too. wish it had a wired foot control too but i have been told that the newer wireless versions work pretty well too. coming from my old late-90's model, even with a delay will be better than what i am accustomed to...
> 
> I had heard that the auto deploy would occasionally fail to operate. been told happens in cold weather and if you keep your shaft clean, you should be ok. good life advice - eah...


looks like this one has an 18' wired foot control too. now to figure out which transducer to have in this thing? any opinions?


----------



## Ranger6

Quick update, I finally installed the Ulterra and was able to test it out last weekend. A little background, both of my previous two Terrovas had link that I never used so I did not purchase the Ulterra with that function. I did not take into account that the differences between the link and non-link remote would be the one thing I did not like. The remote for the Ulterra non-link is hard to see for my older set eyes. Other than that, the motor functions as described and performed well. I can really see the advantage of the self deployment being beneficial on days at Erie that are a little bumpy. The motor deployed and stowed with no hiccups and performed well with all the other functions I tested. I was pleased with the “new and improved” spot lock. It kept the boat in a much tighter area than my older version did.
My old Terrova remote was rechargeable and the new Ulterra remote uses AAA batteries. I will see how well that goes for me as time goes on but I did like to have the ability to plug the old remote in ,on the boat, and continue to keep using it. The old remote would run out of battery on cold long days and need recharged. In 6 hours on the water the new remote battery level never changed so we’ll see how long the batteries last. I’ll just have to make sure I keep spare AAA batteries on the boat in case they get run down.


----------



## crappiedude

Ranger6 said:


> In 6 hours on the water the new remote battery level never changed so we’ll see how long the batteries last. I’ll just have to make sure I keep spare AAA batteries on the boat in case they get run down.


I installed my new Terrova at the end of February. I was wondering how long a set of batteries would last. So it's been about 6 weeks or so since the installation and I guess I've averaged using the boat maybe 2-4 times per week about 6 hours per trip and just today I noticed the battery indicator on the remote was down 1 bar. I used the boat 2 days ago and the battery icon still showed full charge so the change just happened sometime today. Th at icon is pretty small and I'm guessing there's maybe 3 or even 4 bars to indicate battery reserve.
At the rate I'm using my boat, I'm going to guess I'll get 4-6 months out of 1 set of batteries in the remote. We'll see.


----------



## tudkey

Can anybody comment on the MK link with their hummingbirds? Do you use it enough to justify the extra cost? I have a helix 10 gen 2 but don’t think I need the link model...


----------



## polebender

tudkey said:


> Can anybody comment on the MK link with their hummingbirds? Do you use it enough to justify the extra cost? I have a helix 10 gen 2 but don’t think I need the link model...


Depends on your style of fishing. If you mostly troll, or do a lot of trolling it’s definitely worth the extra cost. Couple of examples. You can record your tracks and if you have a successful drift you can go back and follow the tracks for the exact drift. Or if your catching them at a certain depth, you can follow that contour line and always be in the strike zone. You can also follow any waypoints you put down. It will take from one waypoint to another. Some pretty great features in the link.


----------



## crappiedude

tudkey said:


> Can anybody comment on the MK link with their hummingbirds? Do you use it enough to justify the extra cost? I have a helix 10 gen 2 but don’t think I need the link model...


I don't have it because I have Low electronics BUT if I had a Bird I would spend the extra money and get the Link.
I agree with Polebender as it depends on your style of fishing as to how useful it's going to be.
Even it you don't see an immediate need right now you never know what your needs will be in be future.
If you get it now, you won't have regrets in the future.


----------



## tudkey

Ok. Finally purchased the Terrova with link. Had to order one. Had to pony up the extra dollars in order to have no regrets. Hope the install isn’t too tough. Went 12v 54”. Lots to figure out. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## Lil' Rob

I too decided on a Minn Kota Terrova, but not with the link. I opened the box last night and to my surprise, it did not contain anything for an in-line fuse/circuit breaker. I would have thought they would include something. I guess I missed that bit of info somewhere along the way, so now I need track something down.


----------



## tudkey

Lil' Rob said:


> I too decided on a Minn Kota Terrova, but not with the link. I opened the box last night and to my surprise, it did not contain anything for an in-line fuse/circuit breaker. I would have thought they would include something. I guess I missed that bit of info somewhere along the way, so now I need track something down.



lil rob, did you buy yours from Cabela’s? Talked to a guy buying one before I got mine.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Yes...Columbus store on Tuesday.


----------



## Ranger6

That is not something that comes with any trolling motor. You will need to purchase a 50 or 60 amp breaker, sorry I can't remember which off hand. Normally, that is located close to the trolling motor batteries with the wires run from there to the bow. Most people, or manufacturers, run those wires to a plug at the front of the boat. You will then need the corresponding plug hooked up to the wires on the trolling motor. A few boats ago I had a breaker go bad and Cabelas had a new one in stock.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Yeah...never bought a new one before. Mine calls for a 60 amp per the installation manual. I just missed the fact that something wasn't included. To me, it's like selling new car that doesn't come with fuses.


----------



## crappiedude

Actually you need a 60 amp breaker for the TM and you will also need a 1amp fuse for the heading sensor. I can see why they don't supply the 60 amp breaker but they should supply the 1 amp fuse. It you're just replacing a TM you may not need the breaker and they have more cost to them but fuses are comparatively cheap.

It's worth all the hassle once you get it set up.


----------



## Ranger6

Now your killing me crappiedude!!! I don't remember installing a 1 amp fuse on my heading sensor a couple weeks ago. I don't even remember seeing anything about it in the directions, guess I better get them back out and look at it.


----------



## Lil' Rob

No hassle, just a small delay. Still need to determine a few details on how it's all going to get put together...like the heading sensor...not sure yet where I'll put that.


----------



## Lundy

Ranger 6, I get 100's of hours on the batteries in my Ulterra remote with the AAA batteries. That was not the case with the previous model and the round C 2032 battery.

One point I would like to mention. The remote can be completely submerged in water and not harm it all, HOWEVER it does not float. Please just assume that I have first hand experience to confirm this fact.


----------



## crappiedude

Lundy said:


> I get 100's of hours on the batteries in my Ulterra remote with the AAA batteries.


Now that's some good info right there, I was wondering what to expect from a set of remote batteries


----------



## Lundy

I installed a rod foam float on the lanyard of the new remote just in case it ever tries to escape overboard.

Minn Kota was funny when I called them and asked if the remote was supposed to float. They said no, but if you can ever retrieve it, it will still work


----------



## Popspastime

I change mine at the end of the season and lasts all season.


----------



## crappiedude

I can't figure out how to rotate the image on here but here it is.
It's on page 6 of the Heading Sensor installation manual.


----------



## crappiedude

Ranger6 said:


> Now your killing me crappiedude!!! I don't remember installing a 1 amp fuse on my heading sensor a couple weeks ago. *I don't even remember seeing anything about it in the directions*, guess I better get them back out and look at it.


It's hidden. You'd think they would have put it in bold type or something.


----------



## tudkey

Ya I was installing my Terrova today. Got a list of additional purchases I need to make now. Lovely. 1 amp fuse. 60 amp breaker,support bracket, Ethernet adapter to my I link Humminbird, and a 2d extension for my transducer on my motor. Yikes!!


----------



## privateer

tudkey said:


> Ya I was installing my Terrova today. Got a list of additional purchases I need to make now. Lovely. 1 amp fuse. 60 amp breaker,support bracket, Ethernet adapter to my I link Humminbird, and a 2d extension for my transducer on my motor. Yikes!!


that is why installation of electronics is always more than the base cost... i remember last time i put electronics package in my Erie boat that the "additional" costs (other than Simrad gear) was about 10% of my Simrad gear price. ouch!


----------



## tudkey

Guess I’m glad I didn’t splurge with the Ulterra.


----------



## crappiedude

tudkey said:


> Guess I’m glad I didn’t splurge with the Ulterra.


I think the "extras" are pretty much the same for all the models. If I fished Erie, I would have probably went with the Ulterra.


----------



## crappiedude

I know several people were following this thread because they were looking at trolling motors too. So after using the MK Terrova 55# 12v for the last 3 months here is my review.

My initial search for a TM had me looking for a 12v 55# with spot lock and cable steer. After much looking it became apparent that no one makes a 12v cable steer with spot lock so my options were to go either 24v to get cable steer or I had to go electric steer if I wanted to stay with 12v.
After looking at all my options and then talking to a lot of people I decided to change my search from cable steer to electric steer but whatever TM I bought it had to have spot-lock. Even though I always like my cable steer, just so many people I talked with or who commented on my TM threads had commented that they made the switch from cable to electric steer and would never go back to cable steer. I have to say after these 3 months of using the Terrova I have to agree. 
One of the biggest advantages I see to the electric steer is there is no need for me to continually stay in contact with the TM pedal. 

The 12v does seem to be plenty of power for my boat and my needs. My boat loaded is maybe 2000#. I fished an electric motor only lake yesterday in 10-15 mph winds and in 8 hours of fishing I had no problems at all but I do run on 2 batteries. 

I can't imagine going back and using a TM without spot-lock. The spot-lock seems fairly accurate. Most times I would guess I'm holding within a 5 feet or less but in really strong gusty winds its probably not that close but it's way better than I could do manually. 

I didn't think I'd like fishing with the remote but I don't find it cumbersome at all. There is a learning curve but after figuring out the location and function of the buttons it's become 2nd nature. I do like having the viewing screen on the remote so I can seen my settings. The battery life on the remote is fantastic. From what I can see I'm willing to bet 1 set (3) of batteries will last all year. I do on occasion use the foot control. On the foot pedal I use the right/left buttons more than the heel/toe feature for steering. I do wish the MK foot pedal was wireless like the MG foot pedal.

I'd definitely give the MK Terrova Bluetooth w/iPilot a 5 star rating and would recommend it to anyone looking for an upgrade.


----------



## polebender

Good to hear you are pleased with your purchase and are enjoying your fishing time!


----------



## tudkey

Since I bought a new boat I still have a Terrova to sell. Used only a few times. Save over $500. Check it out. Posted on this site and Dayton’s Craigslist.


----------

